# Red Raspberry Leaf tea and TTC?



## Premomt

Hey girls~

I've heard some conflicting things about red raspberry leaf tea, and I am hoping you can help me figure out fact from fiction.

Is red raspberry leaf tea ok to drink throughout TTC? I have heard yes, no, and only up until ov.

I have read more about RLT and inducing labor in the end stages of pregnancy than i have about ttc, which leads me to believe it is not something I should be drinking on a daily basis while ttc.

Any advice ladies??


----------



## loulou58

Yeh my friend who is due in 2 weeks has been told to drink some to start her off but ive got no clue about drinking it during TTC.


----------



## XxDellixX

loulou58 said:


> Yeh my friend who is due in 2 weeks has been told to drink some to start her off but ive got no clue about drinking it during TTC.

I tried it 2 or 3 weeks before i was due but it didnt do anything. Ive not heard about it whilst TTC though. x


----------



## toby2

i would avoid it- am fairly certain they use it to bring on labour as it can cause the uterus to contract-not ideal for ttc!


----------



## smokey

I have had a discussion with someone about this before with someone that recomended everyone take it and i disagreed, this is what i am led to understand about it.
Rasberry leaf tea (not to be confussed with rasberry tea) is mainly used to help with inducing labour and to detach and pass the placenta because it produces contractions in the uterus, it is also used outside of tcc to strengthen the uterus (contraction causes a stronger uterus in the long run)
However its my understanding that it is not advised to be taken while ttc especialy after ov and in early stages of pregnancy as the contracting uterus causes parts to break away (not a good idea when you want a sticky bean)
everyone should read about it and make there own educated choices im not saying dont take it im just saying this is why i wouldnt take the risk.


----------



## Premomt

go figure I just bought some and I am in the tww. :roll: If it is the case that it helps stimulate uterine contractions, I wonder if it would help like EPO does while TTC? Taken between end of period, and ov EPO stimulates uterine contractions to help move the :spermy: along.

here are some of the things I have read so far...



> Red raspberry leaf tea is believed by some herbalists to help prevent pregnancy complications and make delivery easier. While there is little scientific evidence to support these claims, many people do believe in their effectiveness.
> 
> Brewed as a tea, red raspberry leaf is one of the safest and commonly used tonic herbs for women wanting to get pregnant or for women who are already pregnant. Red Raspberry Leaf (Rubus idaeus) tones the uterus, improves contractions and decreases constipation. It also contains many vitamins and minerals, including vitamin C and calcium. The alkaloid fragrine is thought to help tone the uterus.
> 
> To make raspberry leaf tea, pour 1 cup of boiling water over 1 or 2 teaspoons of dried leaf, steep for 10 minutes, and then sweeten to taste. Unlike many medicinal herbs, raspberry leaf actually has a pleasant taste! During pregnancy, drink 2 to 3 cups daily.
> 
> As always, check with your physician before starting such a regimen. It is generally thought that red raspberry leaf tea should be safe during pregnancy. However, there is some belief that red raspberry leaf can cause minor spotting in the beginning of a pregnancy. Contact your physician for more information.

and


> RRL tea also helps with fertility (ie: getting preggers) and helps to avoid miscarriage, at least in the first 12 weeks. The controversy about uterine contractions usually is in reference to the period after 12 weeks, and before 8-9 months.

 And I found a very informative site here:
https://journeytocrunchville.wordpr...rry-leaf-tea-what-every-pregnant-woman-needs/ 
that states RRLT is the safest tea to drink durring pregnancy.
I would love to hear some other opinions as well so please pipe in if you can share!


----------



## Quest55

I know this is an old thread, but I was researching this and found someone had already asked about it. Any new information out there?? I dont want to drink the tea if it will be bad for ttc...esp after ovulation.


----------



## arianne

Hi, I just bought some raspberry leaf tea and was wondering about this as well... anyone taking it while ttc?


----------



## Mommy_Moose

From the reading I've done, it is suggested for use from cycle day 1 until ovulation and NOT after ovulation in case you are pregnant.

I drank it after I hit full term when I was pregnant with my son as I read it strengthens your uterus and helps with labor and delivery. I believe it did help as my labor did not last long. My water broke at 2am and my son was born at 9:16am. :)


----------



## Aliciatm

Ras Tea is great for the reproductive organs for females


----------



## lucybee

Great question! I am actually enrolled in a 6-month herbal training program so I will take a stab at answering this. I drink herbal infusions everyday, which are 1 ounce of dried herb weighted to one quart boiling water and they must steep for at least 4 hours. I do mine over night. I have been doing a half an ounce of red raspberry leaf and half an ounce of red clover. I am about to ovulate, so I have switched to a mixture of nettles and less of the other two...more on that in a bit...

Red raspberry leaf is very safe - it does not cause contractions per say, it just strengthens the uterus so that when you do get them, they will be nice and strong and healthy. You also have to do this over a long period of time - herbal infusions are like a lot like exercising, you see benefits over a long period of regularly use. They are like taking your vitamins, except that your body can absorb the vitamins and minerals so much better than vitamins. One of the best benefits I have seen so far doing daily herbal infusions is how nice my skin looks! After going off BC, I felt like I was 16 again. Both Red Clover and Nettles are blood purifiers so my skin is looking great again :)

Red Clover is chalk full of good fertility enhancing vitamins and minerals and also contains isoflavones, which can be helpful to regulating reproductive cycles. It has an alkalizing affect on the body, which makes your body sperm friendly! Famed herbalist Susun Weed considers it &#8220;the single most useful herb for establishing fertility.&#8221; I take the half ounce of Red Clover with the half ounce of Red Raspberry leaf to nourish my uterus and get all those wonderful vitamins and minerals. Now that I am about to go into my 2WW I am adding a good dose of Nettles to my infusions, as they are considered the king of herbs - they have the highest amount of vitamins and minerals. During the 2WW I want as much nourishment as possible. 

Final thoughts - without knowing a person's constitution and health state, its hard to recommend any herbal course of action explicitly - herbal health depends very much on the person. So I always recommend talking with your local herbalist. But I can say that for me personally, I feel that these are very safe TCC herbs to drink as tea or infusions and will continue to do so. 

Phew! Sorry for the novel :)


----------



## EvansMom11

Raspberry Red Leaf Tea is safe to drink while TTC. The idea is that this tea strengthens the uterus so that when that egg and sperm meet, it will have more of a chance of "Sticking". It DOES NOT induce labor, it only TONES the uterus for labor, as well as promoting a "quicker labor" as wella s reducing the risk of C section. It also helps with people who have LPD, this lengthens your LP. Not to mention it helps with cramps, PMS and menopause. There is actually a TON of research out there about this item. I am currently taking this (1 cup per day) along with Vitex.


----------



## ItsAWonder

My Mayan Fertility Massage therapist and my acupuncturist both recommend it during ttc and pregnancy for a number of reasons. Completely safe, checked with my doc as well.

What you want to make sure is - if you get a raspberry tea that is not just the leaf - that the other components are safe. Celestial Seasons claims that all of their teas are pregnancy safe, others you have to read the warning labels.


----------



## Saoirse80

Really interesting info! I've been drinking it and pleased to hear its safe, thanks :)


----------

